# Messed up Neon Tetras..oops



## Prometheus (Feb 12, 2008)

I got some new neon tetras about a month ago. A couple of them had strange faded tails. I took two out to quarantine for a week.. Nothing happened or changed. They seemed fine.. Well at least until heater malfunctioned and boiled them to death. 

Well, there is one neon tetra still in my 30 gal that I noticed had kind of a faded tail. It was small at first but over the past few weeks its gotten more and more faded. He seems healthy otherwise.. and interacts normally with the other fish/ and during feedings. But I am concerned that if it's diseased it can spread to other fish.


Is this neon tetra disease? Should I take him out and get rid of him? Is there a treatment?


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

My neons have gotten neon tetra disease. They have arched backs, fading colors, and very very emaciated looking. I started with about 30, and now have only about 12. Last I heard there is no cure. The fading tale sounds a little like neon tetra disease, but it could be other things as well. It doesn't spread to other species, but only with neon tetras. If you see a fish with the symptoms, take them out, but it may be too late. I know that about 3 more of my tetras are showing signs of the disease now, with 3 already close to kicking the bucket. I wish there was soemthing I could do.


----------



## Prometheus (Feb 12, 2008)

does that affect cardinal tetras, by the way? 

I dont see any other neons with those symptoms. This fish behaves like the rest.. so other than the faded tail he's fine.. that's why I dont know if I should be getting rid of him...well better safe than sorry.. either way, its probably too late, he's been in there with all the other fish for a few weeks now.

im relieved that it doesnt affect other species..


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

I just read that it can jump even species of fish. About.com says that it can affect most other fish, but seems to affect tetras the most. If he is not staying with the group, then he is probably sick, and may have the disease.


----------



## Prometheus (Feb 12, 2008)

He stays with the group and is always just as hungry as everyone else.


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

Then I think you are ok. Just make sure to check up on them like usual. I wish I had caught the disease when it first started, but its too late now.


----------



## dansbdk (Mar 16, 2008)

There may be other things you may want to consider for fading colors such as,
perhaps your fish is losing it's color due to old age, as fish do like humans when they get to "middle age" and beyond. I don't recall at the moment what the life span of a neon is. But, most fish fade with age ike we do.
I just visited someone that had an old beta in his tank, and it reminded me of an old bald man! colors faded in spots, ragged fins. but, healthy other wise.

Also, to the person with the bent back symtoms, you might want to do some research on Tuberculosis (TB) in fish, (i'm sure I spelled that wrong) it sounds like the bent back, and emaciation are symtoms of TB. 
Unfortunately, TB's been imported with fish raised on farms in the orient. And can slowly spread to all your fish if the infected ones aren't removed from the general population. There is no cure at this time for fish TB that I know of.


----------

